# My Bunnys



## sarahsop (Jul 27, 2007)

I would like you to meet my Bunnies! I think they are fantastic.



This is Lucy, she is a Rex (I think.....not sure of the correct colour name) She was a friends rabbit, sadly they felt they couldn't look after her anymore so I took her home........my she is hard work! She can be lovely and cuddly then at other time she can be a madam, I have had a couple of bites from her when she has been in one of her moods!











She really likes to stick her nose out of the run for a fuss!



This is Charlie, I found him on a breeders web site when I was looking for a bunny for a friend! You can see why I just had to have him can't you!












So off to the breeders we went! My lovely boy was every bit as cute as I thought on the photo, trouble was that hubby and the boys wanted his sister........








I brought home both! (Charlie in front, Lola at the back) They settled really well and apart from Charlies constant hutch chewing they've been no trouble at all!
















I spoke to the local vet and the breeder who both told me they would be fine as long as I had the male nutered at around 6 months......... or maybe I should have resurched myself!


sarah x


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2007)

Your rabbits are beautiful. That was really great of you to take Lucy in and care for her.She's a gorgeous girl, even if she is a bit sassy! 

I have a crazy little Dutch mixgirlwho acts that way sometimes, too. When she nips or lunges, I place my palm on her forehead, pressing down gently and say "no" low and firm and she calms right down. 

How old are the babies now? Did you separate Lola and Charlie? Is he neutered yet?

**Edited to say: I just saw your other thread, so nevermind about the questions!


----------



## sarahsop (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for that! I've had her for almost a year and a half now and I wouln't be without her! She is having a bit of a holiday down the road at the minute as I am using the spare hutch for Charlie. I went to visit tonight and she was all excited when she heard my voice and then when I went to stroke her she thumped away into the back of the hutch! (My sister-in-law lives 5 doors away and she had a massive breeding hutch with the whole top layer free....just in case you wondered!)

The babies are almost a week old now, in fact they could be a week old as I didn't check the bedroom last friday as it was raining all day, I ran out twice to feed them and check water etc but that was all.



Sarah x


----------



## polly (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah your rabbits are really gorgeous, its amazing what interesting info you get and how much it differs lol.

How has your weather been down there?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 27, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> How has your weather been down there?



lol, you're so British 

But I obviouslyknow why you asked it.

Sarah, your bunnies are gorgeous


----------



## sarahsop (Jul 27, 2007)

I think they are all sweet! I had the babies out tonight to hold and check over, they are soooo small, yet saying that they have grown massivly in a week! I wish I only had to feed my babies once a day when they were small!

The weather is terrible isn't it. We haven't had any flooding so far, fingers crossed. Lucy is with my sis and she has been in her hutch all day, Charlie came out for about an hour then it rained so hard I had to go and bring him in as he was drippin wet (there is shelter....he would rather sit on top than go in!) and poor Lola is house bound!

Take care!



sarahx


----------



## sarahsop (Jul 27, 2007)

I am trying not to get too attached to the babie but.........












This one is definatly staying right here.....his/her name could be Coco/Cadbury or Guniness!



But this one is very cute also.......








And the other....mum got a bit stressy so I didn't get a good pic!



All three;










I will try to get them good homes with firends if possible.....maybe..........

:heart:


----------



## sarahsop (Jul 31, 2007)

All three babies are growing really well, I don't think any will be Lionheads which is a shame.

They opened up their eyes today and are starting to wobble about in the hutch! Aww so sweet! I will be really sorry to see them go but hopefully they will go to good homes. I am canvasing friends and family first, then I thought I would place an add in the local paper (less keen to do this as I want GOOD homes)



I will post more pics tomorrow, photobucket is down?



sarah x



ps, the little brown is MINE! I am keeping him regardless of hubbys "we haven't space for anymore" little does he know that I have plans to keep them all if necessary!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

If you put an ad in the paper, you can always 'interview' people so that they go to homes that you are satisfied with, and if you provide them with a fact she on rabbits, with some food, give guidelines for housing, for illnesses to look out for any all the other bunny related things, and also give them this web page, then you will know that the bunny is getting the best you can send it to.

You could also say that if they don't want the bunny you will take it back at anytime, then you could start the rehoming process again. It would be better to do that than run the possibility that the bunny will become abandoned or set free, but it might take some effort on your part.


----------



## sarahsop (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I will go down that line, I also think I might set up a mini web site with their pics on and a mobile number etc I will have to check the legalities though as I don't really know the law surrounding 'selling' live animals however I don't want to let them go free and end up as snake food!

I did think I might make a flyer and post it in the local pet shop/hardwear store.



Good idea about returning them, I would far rather they came home than they were let loose etc



Thanks for your advice



sarahx


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 2, 2007)

So it looks like I am about to re-home two poor bunnies who have been neglected. So far I don't have any info on them just that they are Lionheads and are desperate for a new home where they will be fed and watered.....

Back to the babies...wow they have grown! They have their eyes open now and are slowly moving around the hutch. Yesterday I poped my head in and mum hopped in to say go away and all three bunnies wriggled under her for a feed...it was soooo sweet, I left her to it but she was in there ages!

This is my favourite and I hope to keep this one,




















This one was the smallest but is now as big as the other white/grey








This is the last bunny, he/she has lovely eyeliner!









And I just had to add thisone....


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 4, 2007)

Two weeks old today!






"Whats in here then"?








At the begining I said I would keep one of the babies and I really liked the little brown one, now I am drifting towards the all white one......










Its sooo hard to choose! I might keep two if I get two females.....



sarah x


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 4, 2007)

When my Chaucer had babies, it was sooo hard to give any of them up.
They are gorgeous, all three! I hope you get to keep them, and bring
Lucy home, too!


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhh they are gorgeous. The law about selling is mainly that you are not allowed to sell to anyone under 16, has to be an adult. I do a bunny care sheet with any of my babies that are sold to go through the basics like food bedding etc, and put a clause on the bottom about giving them back if they can't look after them any more. If you make it simple to read then it helps with new bunny owners

hope that helps ( i would have the choc one:biggrin2


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 5, 2007)

Tee hee I love the choc one too! New hutch arrives tomorrow!!!! The mainly white one (now called snowy) is staying too so its just the grey and white (tot be fair if its a girl can stay too!) to be rehomed!

Thanks for the info!



sarah x



ps, your bunny looks sooo sweet too!


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 5, 2007)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> When my Chaucer had babies, it was sooo hard to give any of them up.
> They are gorgeous, all three! I hope you get to keep them, and bring
> Lucy home, too!



I am keeping two and Lucy is home on tuesday.......with a new bigger hutch!



sarah x


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 11, 2007)

Well the babies are three weeks old today!

I can't believe how fast they have grown!










Back to front, Pebble (white and grey) Snowy (mainly white) and Rolo! 



The little white has been adopted by a friend who can't take her home because they have cats so her name for him/her is Hector Snow (snowy for short) and the little brown is mine! One of my closest friends is moving abroad soom and she is called Katie so this is Katie Rolo and the small mixed was supposed to be re-homed but I just can't bear to part with him/her so this is Pebble!



On a major downside Lucy rabbit is really poorly......



sarah x


----------



## polly (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh Sarah i am so sorry i just found your infirmary post sending big:hug1


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Polly, poor poor Lucy. We need a new vet, I will be interviewing them all in the area next week!



sarah x


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 25, 2007)

Update!

Lucy bunny bless her became really poorly and had to have a some help to cross the bridge..... she had cancer.

Two weeks later and Lola is ill too. She had a chest infection which put her off her food which then lead on to tummy troubles.... The next trip to the vet showed up a spur on her teeth which could have been a contributing factor...... I am feeding her by hand every hour or so at the minute.....really hope she pulls through.

The babies! Katie Rolo and Hector Snow are both girls but pebble is still hiding his/her bits n bobs the vet and I just can't tell! I am hoping for another girl then they can all live together (once spayed of course)

Photos to follow!



sarah x


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 2, 2007)

Well so much has happened since I last updated! 

Lucy rabbit had to be put to sleep as she had cancer, she was suffering so it was the kindest thing to do. My two boys (2 & 3) were really upset and didn't quite grasp the concept that she wasn't coming home.

Three weeks later and I noticed that Lola wasn't eating as she usually did. I took her to the vet and she had a chest infection and a tummy full of gas. That night I brought her home and nursed her with water and liquid food. Next day she was no better so it was back to the vet. On closer inspection he also found spurs on her teeth, so she was admited and had them filed down. Lots more nursing with liquid food and water followed and she seemed to be picking up on the bank holiday monday. Then that night she died in her hutch.......

So I am down to 4 bunnies now! Charlie is loving the extra attention and has become quite a mummys boy! While Lola was poorly he had to live in the run in the garden as I didn't have any hutch space available. The weather was good and he loved it!









This photo was takenthe week before Lola died, she isloving the freedom with her babies.






Losing a bunny so young is really sad.



The babies are 6 weeks old now!!!! I can't believe how fast the time has gone and how big they all are!

This is Katie, she is sooo cute! I love her to bits already.Katie has a small frame more likeLola than Charlie. She also looks likeshe willhave a Lionhead mane! She is very inquisitive, and just loves a cuddle!

She has been offered about 3 homes so far and my answere is always NO! Her namesake has just left for Bulgaria....:bigtears:We have been friends for 8 years and I miss her already.......










This is Pebble! We still don't know the sex of pebble, even the vet couldn't tell, its very odd! I will post pics of his/her bits and you can all take a look LOL!






Pebble is just like mum and dad in colour! He/she is quite shy and gets a bit stressy if the other babies are not with him/her.



This is Snowy. She is the largest of the babies. She is always busy, busy, busy.








I love them all to bits! 



I've just ordered a larger hutch for them (the one mentioned further up never arrived!) so I just need to decide who lives with who! So far it's Snowy and Katie together as they are both girls (I will have them both spayed) but I feel really sorry to leave pebble alone......would three bunnies live together? Obviuosly we need to find out what sex he/she is first!



And last but by no means least Charlie! He is in a right grump this morning! I went to stroke him and he nipped my finger!!!! Cheeky boy! Look at the state of his hutch! He is soo messy, he does his business in his litter box then he tips it up...ullhair:

He spends every day in the run and he can't tip the cat box, but he does move everything else he can! Then he goes to bed in the hutch every night, clean when he goes in and a mess every morning.....bit like my boys rooms really! LOL








So thats my bunnies to date! Charlie, Katie, Snowy and Pebble. Binky free at the bridge Lola and Lucy....



I spotted an orange lop doe for sale at the breeder....sooooo tempted! Her name is Sindy........at Tor view lops...... 

I am thinking about it!She is approx 12 months oldso I wouldhave her spayed straight away. The vethas cost a fortune this month alreadyso I think hubby would have a heart attackif I brought another home! I am a bit sad though I hate even numbers! 5 is much better than 4 don't you think??



sarah x


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 2, 2007)

Binky free Lola and Lucy :rose:

I want Pebbles :tongueThey are all sooooooooo cute! They sure seem to be growing quickly...:lookaround


----------



## girlzilla (Sep 3, 2007)

oh my gosh, cuteness factor 10!! i just squealed out loud from the cuteness and got a strange look from the cat lol all your bun buns are gorgeous, but i think lucy is my favourite. she's like a giant lump of chocolate-y cuteness 

babies rabbits are so adorable, i can't believe my big fat ludo once looked like that! argh, it's just too cute to handle!!


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 3, 2007)

I know Lucy was such a good looking girl! I really miss her coat it was so soft, almost like velvet!

I might be tempted to get another Rex in the future, maybe a mini rex?

sarah x


----------



## polly (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah i am so sorry :bigtears:i'm just reading this now, not been in the blogs much and missed it. big :hug:

Your babies are lovely they grow so quick don't they!!

I can't blame you i would want to keep them too, i love broken magpies i had a dwarf lop like that. beautiful :inlove:

It always happens all together its horrid, its not been a good time latelyYou can always have some of mine

You will be able to keep the babies together another couple of weeks any chance of someone helping you get a good pic of the bits on the not sure baby if you post it in the rabbitry we might be able to help figure out gender. Make sure that you press above and below so the bits pop out it gives the best idea on the gender


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello 

Thanks Polly I will try and get a good pic of pebbles bits! I have moved him/her into a seperate hutch and he/she is getting extra love and cuddles! It's very odd as I press down nothing at all seems to pop up? Even the vet couldn't figure it out.....

Any way here they are!

*Pebble!* In his/her own little hutch. He is a real chewer like his mummy was, willow sticks are reduced to matchsticks in a couple of days! I must try some cheaper alternative than pets at homes Â£1.99 a go jobs! I have tryed cherry and hes not having any of it!






*Snowy! *This little one is such a monkey! She is the first with her nose in the food bowl and she absolutly loves a cuddle...when you can catch her LOL! She is by far the largest now of the three.






*Katie Rolo *This little treature was named after my best friend who has legged it to live in a massive house in bulgaria........LOL I miss her so much but I can't wait to swim in her pool next year LOL!






Katie is a sweetheart, she loves to sit on my boys laps and be fussed! I think she is sooo pretty, her fur has gone all grey around her mane now for some reason?? Still pretty though and ever so small compared to the other two! She lives with Snowy and I have just moved them into the smaller double hutch as they were weeing in their bedroon.... and staying out in the cold all night, naughty girls! Anyway they are not doing that in the smaller hutch! Back to their litter box and sleeping in their beds!

Sorry the photos are so big! I must try and resize them.....I forget to do this everytime, hey big is better!

sarah x


----------



## polly (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow they got big And sooooooooooo gorgeous get a good close up and post it in the rabbitry the breeders should be able to tell you its easier if one person pushes it out and one takes pic

Is there a new addition yet? any news?


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 5, 2007)

'mushroom' has had a tough time and is still with the vets......I can't wait to collect her! She is a lop eared monster by the looks of her, she should keep Charlie in check! Can't describe her colour very nice but a bit odd looking? Fawn mainly with bits of dark brown and black flecks... I am pants at this kind of recognition!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow!!!!!!

Polly keep me posted about Sky..........I do hope she finds a nice home, maybe if she doesn't you can bring her with you on your travels and I will meet you  In fact let me know nearer the time and I might just arrange to meet you anyway!


----------



## polly (Oct 5, 2007)

I will certainly keep you posted on what happens. Brucehas started trying to sex the babies at the mo we have 4 girls and 1 buck from Miffy and 2 bucks from Squishy but like thats gonna be right lol. He just took piccies so i will get them on at some point over the weekend.

And if Sky is stilll here in Jan i will bring her to Bradford to meet you if you goi know its like the last weekend in Jan (well i am almost sure)

Sounds like she might be harlequin but hard to tell without pics,


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 6, 2007)

Pics to follow later today!


----------



## polly (Oct 17, 2007)

Right my dear come on whers the pics you promised seen as i see you have been onlineI need to know all the story and the pics :biggrin2:


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi honey!!

Soooo sorry!

Mushroom came home that day and she is doing really well! She was dumped at the vets in a cardboard box bless her. She was obviously uncared for (but loved once as she was spayed??) and she had a few health problems, she was underweight and dehydrated, and she had a chest infection.

She is a lovely girl but Charlie just doesn't 'like' her and I am scared he will hurt her and I think she has had enough stress this last few months to last a life time. She is litter trained and is very friendly!

I haven't been on the computer for a while, the whole family had been ill for the last two weeks! We've had a really nasty tummy bug (just think of the washing.....two small boys being sick every where! ahhhh!!!!) and then we've got a nasty cold plus my eldest has impertigo yet again......nightmare! plus I am now working full time as a childminder, some days I have four little ones to look after, once they've gone home I am ready for bed!

I promise, promise, cross my heart I will post some pics tomorrow (camera at my sister-in-laws) at the mo!

How is sky? I would love to take her.........



sarah x


----------



## polly (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Hon i totally sympathise it is going about :vomit:Everyone has had it up here too (i got the cold instead)

:bigtears: Poor little thing its such a shame when that happens, i always wonder if they realise that they aren't loved anymore and it kills me, thats why i'm kinda funny on who gets mine!

And onto that Sky is still here, perhaps if you were closer and had more time (or even if you don't :biggrin2you could have brought him up for a bunny date. I know i have someone wanting one of them to partner the other bun she got from me who is now knackerless :shock:but i have a funny feeling he is gonna get on better with JJ just personality wise

Look forward to the pics.

Here's one of Skye just for you


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 17, 2007)

:bed: This is me at the minute! My yougest (always been very cute but real hard work!!) has started to get up two/three times a night.......hubby is an arse and gets up when he really has too (in other words when I threaten divorce!) so I am absolutlyshattered!!!!! My throat is killing me and it's a sheme its a hallowene party we are going to next week not a christmas one because I would make a fab rudolph! MY nose is luminous!

Glad you missed the tummy bug :vomit:it's badddddd! I even refused to have morning sickness when I was pregnant, LOL I hate being sick soooo much!!!



And as for Sky........:heartbeat:early next year if you still have her..........

I will try and gets some pics of pebble too, I have to get my sister-in-law to help as hub only has to look at the bunnies and he is a mess (totally alergic!) I feel like he/she is a boy, bad toilet habits!!!! The girls (Katie and Snowy) are both litter tray trained, Charlie is too now he is nutless!



How are you anyway? Any fancy dress parties to go too next week? I have spent the last week trying to find a 'cool' and not too scary Hallowene costume for a kids/adults party......finally settled on a witch with scary hair (shouldn't be too hard!) nice hat, spider glove from tesco and a spider face (to match the kids spider outfits from Asda! I will post some pics after the event should be funny! Even better than my face paint pic on the site!



Speak soon

Sarah x


----------



## polly (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh dear thats a nightmare you need some Echinacea for all of you to boost those immune systems!! you will need to put in earplugs and just kick hubby till he gets up

If you are still seriously wanting her then i would keep her for you

Im not going to any party's that i know of sometimes they get sprung on me last minute. I hope you all have fun now go catch some major zzzzzzzzz's!!


----------



## binkybum (Oct 18, 2007)

So lovely and sweet


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 21, 2007)

Here she is!!!!









These are the first pics of her, she stayed at my sister-in-laws for a couple of days while I sorted my accomodation out at home! She hasput on more weight now andlooks much brighter!





And my eldest






Sarah x


----------



## polly (Oct 21, 2007)

oh so you got 2 new bunnies lol. she looks really cute did you do the face painting?

And the bun is gorgeous, she will be looking great staying with youhow is she? is she nervous or anything?


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 22, 2007)

Noooo my neighbour did it, she good isn't she! This is one of her first attempts since she did a course at collage, many years ago LOL!

Mushroom is very sweet with the boys, she isn't keen on being held or petted on your knee but she will hop over to you and have a stroke and a tickle! She is litter trained already which is fantastic!

As for Sky if I get mushroom bonded with Charlie maybe she would go with Pebble the pest once his bits are fixed! Right now tho I am up to three hutchs and it is starting to be a hasstle now the weather has turned to keep ontop of them, I wouldn't want any more! If I had a shed like yours I would be in seventh heven I think! So in short if you can find her a good home send her away with a huge kiss from me!!!! If you don't by the time your heading down south I will definatly take her from you!



sarah x


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

What a cute bunny! I love her colour.

And I must say that is GREAT face painting. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'm not sure what colour she is, anyone? Polly?

I love the face painting too, my friend is very clever hey! I knew she would be though as her make up skills are fantastic.....not like me, flick of mascara, smear of lipstick and away!



sarah x


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm guessing she is harlequin.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness, are they ever adorable! Look at how fast their ears grew! Wabbitdad, do you have any families lined up yet? And, Tundrakatiebean, we're so far away from everyone else that new bunny temptations aren't easily fulfilled... I can't decide, is that good or bad?onder:


----------



## polly (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup Harlequin, very nice such a cutiepie hows she settling in?


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Polly (oh and everyone else of course!)

She's settling in fine! It's Charlie who is being a pain! Ever since she arrived he is pooing out of the side of his hutch and generaly being a bad boy LOL! I think he likes to be top dog and of course she is getting some of his attention!



sarah x


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Poor Charlie sounds like his nose is out of joint.

How are you and the kids are you all feeling bette now?

Have you got any new pics of everybun? so i can fall in love all over again


----------

